# Nike SQ Dymo STR8 Fit



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, saw one of these last May, after buying a Titleist 909, and you know how it goes, you pick it up, give it a swish, set it behind an imaginary ball and think, hey, I could hit that.
Sadly, at 350 quid, that was it, especially after getting c/f for a very expensive 909 (thanks pro).
Now I have a thing for Titleist, and Nike are not in the same ball game, so why would I fancy a Nike driver?
Now this thing is a bit ugly, but, and it is a big but, you can configure it to sit square. This is revolutionary. A driver that isn't open (rare) or closed (common). Hey, it goes where it is pointed, what's the point in that?
So, I have filed it away in the old bonce, 'if I ever see one cheap' etc.
Monday. Get an email. On Online golf, before 12.00, Â£97.

Done. 9.5 degree, UST Axiv tour black stiff. Never hit one, but hey, I can hit anything. Can't I?

Arrives Thursday. Beetle off to the range. 90 balls. First 20, flat pull, 150 yards. Ouch. This shaft is waaaaay too stiff for me. I can hit Aldila NV 65S, Grafalloy Prolite 35S, Matrix Ozik Xcon 6S, but this is like a scaffolding pole.

Persevere, and if I realy load it, really give it some, full shoulder turn, I can hit it nearly as far as my 909.

Hmm.

However, it is more forgiving. It is also louder, way louder. Painfully louder. It also feels hard. Rock hard. And ugly, did I mention ugly. And the head cover is apalling, hard to get on, hard to get off, doesn't protect the shaft either.

So, I take it to the course today. This thing is a beast. Flippin heck, it goes miles. I love it. All is forgven.

In the meantime, I have ordered another adaptor for the hozel, and am thinking of stuffing a spare grafalloy 35s in it. I think this combination could be awesome, but til it arrives this is in my bag.

With a 909 head cover on it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

They should come with a warning - can deafen at 200 yards. I reckon shoving your head in the speakers at Motorhead is still quieter than one of those things going off


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

But the key thing is, I don't care, because I am nailing it. I have blood running from my ears, but I am prepared to sacrifice my hearing, and those around me, for finding fairways, and distant ones at that. Today I hit a couple of my longest drives ever, and IT'S JANUARY.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

It'll interesting then if you get the more forgiving shaft put in. Might have to shorten your odds on retaining the Ascot trophy.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome to low spin squareness. Why change the shaft if you're bombing it?

Were you on the course at about 2.12 today... I thought I heard it from here!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now we are talking....

My new S&T swing (really showing progress today), my usual short game, my awesome putting with the same old Scotty, and now my new ear drum blasting Nike drives, should I just save money, and get 2010 engraved at the same time as 2009?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oy, it's not square! It's the sensible version.

Square is the work of the devil.

It was me though. I guess the sound travels.

It is the first driver I have ever had that I can 
'lean' on though. The harder I try to hit it, the better it goes.


the reason for re-shafting is just that I can, for Â£20, and try a shaft I know I love. Heck, if it doesn't work, 20 seconds later, the original is back, it just unscrews.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd hold fire on the two for one offer on your name. I've a feeling the competiton is going to be a lot tougher this time round and if I put you out with Smiffy then you've no chance. He'll have you money for sure.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nope, I have a cure for the Smiffy curse. Normaly he saps the golfing verve out of you, like a coven of witches having a bad day, but my new red white and blue shoes act as a block to his spell, and free me up to take his 5er.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2010)

They should come with a warning - can deafen at 200 yards. I reckon shoving your head in the speakers at Motorhead is still quieter than one of those things going off
		
Click to expand...

Homer - I can tell from practical experience that there is nothing louder than sticking your head in a Lemmy's bass bin.

What was that????


----------



## JustOne (Jan 29, 2010)

Oy, it's not square! It's the sensible version.

Square is the work of the devil.
		
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as a sensible version of the SQ Dymo - it's square... they just smacked the corners in a bit by hitting it against the curb


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2010)

Nope, I have a cure for the Smiffy curse.... my new red white and blue shoes act as a block to his spell
		
Click to expand...

For some reason at Lewes on Sunday I kept thinking "Minnie Mouse".....      

By the way....I'd have beaten you on Thursday around Copthorne. Came out of the traps like a whippet, one under thru 5. Until James started with the gamesmanship.
Still 37 points with a blob can't be sniffed at


Good luck with your new driver mate


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2010)

Came out of the traps like a whippet, one under thru 5. Until James started with the gamesmanship.
Still 37 points with a blob can't be sniffed at


Click to expand...

So, talk us through the easy par 5 6th hole


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2010)

So, talk us through the easy par 5 6th hole  

Click to expand...

Sliced drive under some trees. Good lie and a clear path up the fairway but topped my 5 wood about 80 yards. Decided to go for the green with a 3 wood third shot but forgot about the small stream in front of the green. Slightly fatted my shot and in it went.
Took a drop, thought I'd chip it on close but I didn't. Had been putting really well to that point and still had thoughts of salvaging a cross country 6 but three jerked it for a very ugly 8.


Click to expand...


Ouch.
Serves you right mind you, 5 wood out of the trees .
Silly a**e


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2010)

So, talk us through the easy par 5 6th hole  

Click to expand...

Sliced drive under some trees. Good lie and a clear path up the fairway but topped my 5 wood about 80 yards. Decided to go for the green with a 3 wood third shot but forgot about the small stream in front of the green. Slightly fatted my shot and in it went.
Took a drop, thought I'd chip it on close but I didn't. Had been putting really well to that point and still had thoughts of salvaging a cross country 6 but three jerked it for a very ugly 8.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 30, 2010)

Serves you right mind you, 5 wood out of the trees .
Silly a**e
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say OUT of the trees. I said from UNDER some trees. Was a good lie, I just got a little excited and lifted my head a bit


----------



## RGDave (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn those pesky people at Nike.

I would have happily spent a lifetime avoiding all their "sporting goods" (other than trainers, which I go for the best at the moment, not brand).....and then even I get pulled into the temptation of a Nike club with AXIV shaft....

Sounds good to me. I approve.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 30, 2010)

you have nearly persuaded me. ive been waiting for the price to come down as well. will go for the square one and who cares if its noisy (no need to shout fore then)


----------



## RGDave (Jan 30, 2010)

Although I don't know the driver, the 3 wood is good in both.
The square is not quite as sweet but very straight.
I think these Dymo clubs have some sort of super-temperature treatment of the metal.....it doesn't half seem a hard material!!!


----------



## WhoGivesA (Feb 15, 2010)

In the meantime, I have ordered another adaptor for the hozel, and am thinking of stuffing a spare grafalloy 35s in it. I think this combination could be awesome, but til it arrives this is in my bag. 




			any chance you could let me know where you ordered the Hozel adapter from and at what cost
Cheers
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2010)

It cost about Â£20 from iheartburner on the web. Not sure the alignment marks on it are up to much, so it may take a bit of setting up. Not too difficult, as it only goes in 8 ways anyway.

Have ended up with an Aldila VS proto in it, and will give it a go on Wednesday night. Hoping for a slightly lower ball flight.

I'll let you know if I think the adapter is any good.


----------



## WhoGivesA (Feb 15, 2010)

It cost about Â£20 from iheartburner on the web. Not sure the alignment marks on it are up to much, so it may take a bit of setting up. Not too difficult, as it only goes in 8 ways anyway.

Have ended up with an Aldila VS proto in it, and will give it a go on Wednesday night. Hoping for a slightly lower ball flight.

I'll let you know if I think the adapter is any good.
		
Click to expand...

Thanx for the heads up I `ll wait for your info on adapter
Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2010)

Have ended up with an Aldila VS proto in it, and will give it a go on Wednesday night. Hoping for a slightly lower ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were smacking it a treat with the combination that you had at Edenbridge Murph. Not seen you drive that well before. That combination would get you around any golf course mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, but longer is the holy grail of drivers.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, but longer is the holy grail of drivers.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.
It's the burden I have to carry


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tried my STR8 with an Aldila VS proto last night, in an attempt to get a more sensible launch. 

As I see it, there are two problems. First up is it badly needs re-gripping, a job for tonight, along with my 5w. I couldn't give it a real rip for fear of letting go of it.

Second is the hozel adaptor. Now it is meant to be identical to the one Nike produce, but it isn't quite. I have put it in the low neutral position, but it is sitting slightly closed. If this is the neutral position, then it is going to launch low and left. Not good. It certainly launches low anyway. It may be that the high neutral position would launch better. I need to experiment with the other 8 settings, as it may be that one of these will produce the flight I want, but it is certainly not as marked.

Sadly, I didn't have time for that, as I was trying to find my swing for the weekend when I have an important game on (no, not Sunday Smiffy, but Saturday, when I have a last 8 singles knock out).

At the moment, the jury is still out. The shaft will have a lower flight, but maybe too low. A good addition for links golf though, or windy exposed courses, and as it is a 30 second job to swap in, could be useful to keep available. The adaptor needs experimenting with, to see which position suits, as it isn't the one which is marked.

More work required.

That said, I wasn't hitting my driver well last night anyway. I seem to have developed a snap hook. Useful. At least the slice has gone.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 18, 2010)

Sadly, I didn't have time for that, as I was trying to find my swing for the weekend when I have an important game on
		
Click to expand...

Where did you leave it? Have you tried the cupboard under the stairs?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope, as I can't get in there due to stuff stored in front of it. That said, I think I had it recently. May be it is in the glove box in the merc, with the 80s cds. Asia anyone?

Regripped the Aldila, so might give that a go tomorrow (if the course is open). Have also found a more neutral setting for it.


----------

